# How do I attend a Rally ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This is a quick guide on how to actually come to one of our rallys

All details are on the rally page which can be accessed by hovering your mouse over the top right hand corner over the wording "Rallys"

[fullalbumimg:a23614d291]103[/fullalbumimg:a23614d291]

Click "Motorhome Rally Programme" which takes you to this page:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Scroll down the page to the relevant rally you wish to attend and click on its name to show the information about that rally

At the bottom of the listing click on the bit that says" Reserve me a provisional place at this show", then fill in your details and that will add you on to our rally list.

[fullalbumimg:a23614d291]104[/fullalbumimg:a23614d291]

When you have done that you contact the show organiser's which could be any of the following normally (See listing for details):-
Warner's Exhibitions
Stone Leisure
Event Development
Appletree Exhibitions

and book with them, once you have booked you click on the link in the e.mail you should have got from us when you added your name to our list an that confirms you on our list.

Alternatively contact LadyJ who can confirm your attendance manually


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The same as above applies to an ordinary rally and a meet.

On some rallys you may have to contact the organiser of that rally i.e. the Rally Marshal to let them know which day you will be arriving etc, please read the instructions on the rally listing.




Jacquie


----------

